# DIY - Files for Fret Levelling



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I was looking online at some DIY solutions for tools for filing down and levelling frets. I've seen some nice ones online for sale that are essentially a file glued to an ergonomic piece of wood for about $60. Figured, could probably make one.

Anyone try making their own?

I'm looking online at Nicholson files, and well, bastard cut, fine, axe sharpening, etc... honestly thought it would be as simple as fine-to-coarse, single or double cut and that's all. Also seems tricky to find a file that's flat, not tapered in thickness or tapered in width. 

Option#2 and an easier option, is to make one with sand paper... but that's too easy. 

Actually, plan is to do a coarse and a fine metal file, 8-10" long for the bulk of the work, then do a sanding bar using very fine paper on it, maybe 800/1200grit.

Anyways... just looking for some advice on files to get (local Canadian Tire has almost none in stock so can't see how they feel for coarseness, plus never used a fret file before so no frame of reference) and maybe see if people would share some pics of their own DIY fretting tools.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I've have a inexpensive sharpening stone that I've used a bunch of times. Its two sided, about 8" x 2". Works fine for me. 
Then a crowning file - ebay, Stewmac, etc ... 
My 4" fret end file is smooth edged and has been in by bag for a long time, too long to remember its origin.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

So, thinking about the sharpening stone idea, been reading in forums quite a few have done that option. Not wanting to go too cheap (ie. eBay China) or too short, but, Stanley makes an 8" one, medium and fine... should work?

Actually, 8"x2"... maybe the same one you have @alwaysflat ?

3 Piece 1 Stone Sharpening Kit

For the ends/sides... I've been looking at various files, ones with grooved edges, diamond ones I can't afford, and the triangle shaped ones with rounded corners. The grooved edge ones seem to come narrow, medium or wide... I measured my frets on my Squier, 2.5mm, the narrow I think says 3mm but... not sure if that's right, I've seen frets narrower than these.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, that looks like mine. My fret end file is actually an old ignition points file, hence the smooth edge so you don't leave sloppy bits of metal inside your distributor.
My crowning file , is a cheap two sided import, sourced from ebay. I've done two full re-crowning jobs with it and it is getting noticeably dull. You get what you pay for I guess.
For the price, I'll probably get more sometime. I'm not a busy shop that can't be waiting on long delivery of cheap stuff while customers are waiting.
more discussed here https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/diy-fret-levelling.44942/

I'll just add, it is as (or more +++) important to protect the fretboard and binding properly, so that when you'd never know its been worked on.


----------

